# Solved: Internet Explorer 7 not working



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

Internet Explorer 7 gives me a cannot display webpage message when I try to go on. I am fully connected to the internet and everything works fine, except I cannot view any web page. Any idea on how to correct this problem?

Computer specs: Windows XP (unsure of home or pro), Cable internet

(this is my family computer, I am currently on my laptop where everything works fine.)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I am fully connected to the internet and everything works fine,


can you detail what else works

goto 
tools
internet options 
connection

click on lan settings - whats there


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

Nothing, the entire area is empty. The cable connection is hardwired into the computer, no router or anything attached. You'll have to give me a couple of hours to be able to get access to the computer entirely I'm away from it for the time being.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats good
do you have a firewall on the PC - that may be blocking IE from accessing the internet


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

There's the windows firewall for sure and I believe there's some sort of Shaw firewall, its what they got with the ISP when they first got the internet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

windows firewall is not a problem on XP as it does not block anything OUT only IN

Shaw firewall, I have never heard of - but it would be worth checking if its allowing IE out - or disabling / exiting so its not running and see if IE then works.

you should be able to see which programs the firewall are allowing /asking / blocking - somewhere in the program 

but as I say the quickest way be to just quit/exit/stop it running


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

I do know that when I was checking the settings a popup would come up saying the IEShield was preventing settings change, I unlocked it so it would be allowed and tried again to access a site with the same results, this problem has never occured before and there have been no firewall changes or program changes that I know of, and its the same two firewalls that are being used from when it would work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

firewalls can change settings for some reason - I have had this a few times with
zonealarm
Sygate
would still be worth a check

But I am assuming by


> I am fully connected to the internet and everything works fine


 that email of POP - MSN messenger, etc are all working and access the internet.

if not - then we need to do ipconfigs and some pings 


> You'll have to give me a couple of hours to be able to get access to the computer entirely I'm away from it for the time being.


 But that needs you to be near the PC 
I'm in UK so will be signing off soon

heres the details in case we go there



> can you do the following tests
> its important to do all the ping tests
> 
> 1) Ping the default gateway
> ...


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll do that when I get access to the computer in the next couple of hours.

I'm also on my laptop not the computer, and everything works fine on my laptop. Thats how I'm able to post =P


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dont understand - are you in same house on laptop via a router ??
can you detail the connection


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

No its my grandparents computer, I'm at home and my grandpa knows little about computers, I tried accessing my e-mail via IE but IE didnt work, no website would load at all but I logged onto MSN fine, internet was on and everything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so as you can get on via MSN I suspect all those ping test will reply - but worth a try just to confirm

then the firewall

then I guess possible spyware which has hijacked the pc
to decode that we need to run hijackthis and then a guru needs to decode the log file

it can take 24hours for a guru to view a logfile - if you post a HJT log - click on the red triangle right hand side of your name and ask politetly for a HJT log decode.
I'm signing off now (in UK timezone ) so will not see your reply till tomorrow or Sunday...

post a hjt log

*HIJACK THIS: *

Download and copy hijackthis to its * own folder *, it makes backups so keeping them separate and available can be useful. 
*SO DO NOT put hjt onto the desktop or temp files.

create a directory say my documents/hjt *

Note the Spyware tools websites are very often under attack and so I have provided more than 1 location to download from:

http://computercops.biz/zx/Merijn/hijackthis.zip 
http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip 
http://209.133.47.200/~merijn/downloads.html 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/ 
http://aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.exe 
http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

* But check the firewall - post results 
AND check the pings and post results - then if not working post HJT log*


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok I have access to the computer now, I'm going to go down and do the ping tests in a moment (its in the basement and my wireless doesnt like working down there) and I'll get back to you with the results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - I'll hang around for a little while


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

I fixed it, I did all the ping checks and they checked out, I also compared Windows Firewall settings to my own and that checked out, then I went to the Shaw Secure firewall and for iexplorer it was denying outbound, so I changed it to allow. It works fine now, it was since it got upgraded from IE 6 to IE 7 that it got blocked by Shaw Secure.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool ?

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------



## Alys (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your very welcome :up: night its 00:10 in UK so off to bed now


----------

